# Vizsla/Border Collie Mix? Slight Health Concern



## bluehillmunk6 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hey, new here! 

My family recently adopted a puppy, Nuala, and we know that her mother is a purebred Border Collie. The adoption agency said they suspected the father may have been a Vizsla or Vizsla mix. Of course, she may have other breeds in her as well as she was a rescue. I'm curious as to what you guys might see in her. She certainly has a number of Vizsla traits, some physical, and definitely behavioral. She's very intelligent, sensitive, energetic and a bit goofy. She sticks by my side unless she's playing with her sister, Rey (a pitbull/lab mix). They get along great, which is wonderful. Even then, she's often aware of my presence or my whereabouts. She's certainly an exuberant jumper! I will post pics soon, in the hopes that someone here might have some insight about her lineage. My concern is that she is urinating excessively, though she has done this since we got her at 8 weeks old (a bit young). She is now about 6 and a half months. She has always consumed more water than her sister, but she seems excessively thirsty now, as well. This has been going on for a few days. We are taking her to the vet soon and hopefully they will be able to tell us whether or not we should be concerned. Thanks in advance for any input/insight!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would love to see a picture of her.
As for as the excessive drinking, and peeing. Most of the time it turns out to be a UTI. Although dogs can develop diabetes. In the heat of the summer mine drink a lot more, so take that into consideration too .


----------

